# Loader for 1958 TO-35



## tamorton (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm looking for a loader that will fit my TO35, I found a Wagner loader that I think is a model WM4. I'm sure I would need to make some type of modifications, not sure what that would be either. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Before you get carried away with a loader, I suggest you study your hydraulics a bit. Older Massey's and loaders are less than an ideal match. First, the tractor's front end was not designed to support that much weight. Second, the hydraulics were only expected to supply the three point lift. Adding externals has always been a hodge podge situation at best, and the results are never very user friendly. A front mounted pump with a separate reservoir is always an option(some loaders will come that way), but then you have to come up with a way to mount and drive the pump from the front pulley. Again, no easy task.


----------

